# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Ansxiety stops me from doing things I want to do

## BlueLace

I've always been shy and suffered from anxiety and been a really  I always feel really paranoid, like where ever I am, somebody is watching me and judging me and my every action. I can't handle it. My course I'm doing right now, involves a lot of people, talking, ect. I don't want to end up failing this course because of this. The cycle of wanting to quit and hide in my room.

----------


## WineKitty

It's a hard battle.  I feel like I have missed many things in life for this very reason.  I have gotten much better about it as I have gotten older, though I still have that urge (and still give into to) to hide out at my house.  I try and get out there and do things and am always glad when I do.  

School is esp hard and is the primary reason I never got my degree.  I couldn't handle some of the things you have to do and now, at 44, I feel like I am not really willing to start school....not to mention how expensive it is.  I would encourage you to stick with it though--you are already doing it and that is a big step.  Perhaps some well regulated anxiety meds only on bad days?  The problem with that--(usually benzos)--is the memory loss aspect which isn't conducive to taking courses.

----------


## Nelly

I feel like this all the time. I pretty much keep inside because going out alone makes me too anxious. Whenever I try to overcome my fears, I end up feeling worse afterwards instead of accomplished or relieved.

----------

